

Happy Days(Project Zomboid Update) - sathyabhat
http://projectzomboid.com/blog/index.php/2011/04/happy-days/

======
bentlegen
Good news for these guys, but I don't think it's a happy ending if one has to
first create a media shitstorm in order to attract the attention of a Google
CSR.

~~~
bryanh
That is just the Google way it seems. Try getting help for an Adwords/Adsense
issue and you get the same nonsense.

Sorry Google, not matter how hard you try, good customer never scales as easy
as you'd like.

